# DeWalt Planer



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Well I bought the 12 1/2" DeWalt planer today, but I have not turned it on so far, I will tomorrow. Does anyone know what the manual is talking about when it refers to the turret setting? What is it used for and why? I guess I just don't get it!


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Hey Bob! As a matter of fact, I bought the very same planer yesterday. I have made quite a pile of shavings with mine already, tho. :thumbsup:

The turret stop (M), shown in figure 11 is nothing more than a positive stop for the carriage. I'm not sure why they started saying "turret" instead of "carriage". Perhaps the knob itself is the "turret". In any case, with the turret stop engaged, no matter how much you turn the depth adjustment handle, the carriage will never go below the setting of the turret stop. 

Happy planing!

-Dan


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Dan now I understand what it used for, I guess you would not want to put it on the "0" setting. I am working on adapting my old stand to the DeWalt foot print.

Bob


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

My brother bought that same planer and built a traditional bench with it. He loves it. I suspect you both made a good choice.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was at the local LOWES this past weekend and left with tears in my eyes. The Dewalt 12 1/2" planner That normally sold for $399 was being sold at a manager's special clearance price of $171.99 and I didn't have the extra $200.00 to buy it . 

Oh well... if I can't find work soon I'll be selling all my tools anyway so I can buy food.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

Man, I hate to hear that but it seems like you hear it every day any more.


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

I learned, form this forum, that the in feed and out feed tables (on all planers) should be elevated about one sixteenth inch above the cutter bed to avoid sniping. That is, lay a straight edge through the planer, adjust in and out feed tables to the straight edge, then elevate each one sixteenth. It sure helped my planer performance.

Just an operating idea you may try.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I was concerned about this snipe thing before I bought the dewalt planer. I'm happy to see that there wasn't any at all. I guess the rollers keep the stock in place pretty well.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bought this unit years ago and am still happy with it. Great results and with the proper set up, next to no snipe.
Don't want to sound like a nagging parent, but don't forget the hearing protection when you are running it. Those suckers are loud.:blink:
Ken


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Good call, Kenbo. I use my muffs with nearly every power tool I have. Partially to save my hearing, and partially to make my wife wonder why i have the radio turned up so loud while I'm using power tools and wearing hearing protection! :laughing:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

b00kemdano said:


> Good call, Kenbo. I use my muffs with nearly every power tool I have. Partially to save my hearing, and partially to make my wife wonder why i have the radio turned up so loud while I'm using power tools and wearing hearing protection! :laughing:


I'm a safety fanatic!!! I can never emphasize enough about the importance of hearing, eye and respatory protection. Even a tool that seems like it is not that loud can cause unrepairable damage over time. The planer, combined with the airborn d/c and the regular d/c with the chip separator is enough to wake the dead.:laughing:


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

That's one reason I like my Worktunes muffs. Sometimes I forget I have them on. Sorry, a little off topic.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

b00kemdano said:


> Hey Bob! As a matter of fact, I bought the very same planer yesterday. I have made quite a pile of shavings with mine already, tho. :thumbsup:
> 
> The turret stop (M), shown in figure 11 is nothing more than a positive stop for the carriage. I'm not sure why they started saying "turret" instead of "carriage". Perhaps the knob itself is the "turret". In any case, with the turret stop engaged, no matter how much you turn the depth adjustment handle, the carriage will never go below the setting of the turret stop.
> 
> ...


Dan

This really is a great planer. I had some boards left over from my old planer and it removed the snipe on the first pass. 

I think they call it a turret because it resembles the stepped stop on a plunge router. The finish is really great. The column lock takes a bit getting used to at first. I really like the indicator on the carriage handle because it makes it easy to adjust the depth of the cut.


----------



## KB Services (Nov 28, 2006)

Great to hear everybody loves their new Dewalts but which model are you referring to? The 734? A planer in the next big ticket item I want to purchase. Recent reviews talk alot about knives dulling rather fast. Let us know how yours hold up.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

KB Services said:


> Great to hear everybody loves their new Dewalts but which model are you referring to? The 734? A planer in the next big ticket item I want to purchase. Recent reviews talk alot about knives dulling rather fast. Let us know how yours hold up.


Yes the 734. I purchased this one because I did not need to also buy in-feed and out-feed tables. I have seen the 735 as low as $549 in local stores I paid $399 for my 734. I was looking at ebay and for the money I decided to purchase locally.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Bob Willing said:


> Thanks Dan now I understand what it used for, I guess you would not want to put it on the "0" setting. I am working on adapting my old stand to the DeWalt foot print.
> 
> Bob


Well Dan how is your planer working. Yesterday I planed 5 - 8" X 15/16 and 1- 11" X 15/16 boards and something unusual started to happen . The planer stopped feeding the board and I had to pull it through. This happened at least 6 times while I was planning them down to ¾”. I only set the planer to take 1/32” off at a time. I made sure the I had a vacuum on the dust hood attachment (shopvac 18 gal size). I am lost for words. I am going to take the planer to one of two service centers today to see what is wrong. I had cheep an off shore planer and the only time it did this is when the board hit the in feed housing or a tapered beam (I planed 3 – 6 X 6 X 8’ beams). I have also noticed that the feed has a tendency to move the board off center and kick it off to the right. :thumbdown:

Have you experienced this with your planer?


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I had a 734 before I bought my 735, I liked it a lot, the 735 I found on CL for a steel and is the only reason I switched. I have not had a blade issue with either one. 

This is definitely one of those tools, even if your stubborn and don't like hearing protection, you find some real quick, it is loud.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I bought the Dewalt 735 about a year ago at Lowes and from the start I had problems with the board getting stuck in the rollers, even with a 1/32 cut. I cleaned it thoroughly and still had problems. Took it to the dewalt service center and after 2 weeks they called and said they replaced the rollers. It worked fine for about 1 day and then started having the same problem. Finally said this is too much aggrivation and bought a 220v floor model 15" grizzly since I now have room for it. Could not be more pleased! Before the 735 I had the 734 and it worked flawlessly. Thought the more expensive 735 would be better, but it wasn't in my case


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

Bob Willing said:


> Well Dan how is your planer working. Yesterday I planed 5 - 8" X 15/16 and 1- 11" X 15/16 boards and something unusual started to happen . The planer stopped feeding the board and I had to pull it through. This happened at least 6 times while I was planning them down to ¾”. I only set the planer to take 1/32” off at a time. I made sure the I had a vacuum on the dust hood attachment (shopvac 18 gal size). I am lost for words. I am going to take the planer to one of two service centers today to see what is wrong. I had cheep an off shore planer and the only time it did this is when the board hit the in feed housing or a tapered beam (I planed 3 – 6 X 6 X 8’ beams). I have also noticed that the feed has a tendency to move the board off center and kick it off to the right. :thumbdown:
> 
> Have you experienced this with your planer?


 
Yes, I've had the same thing happen with mine. The rollers appear to be slipping now and then. I'm wondering if there's something that I can put on them to give them a better grip - maybe some kind of tacky residue or something. Maybe scuff them with some sand paper?

My pieces have also been pushed off to the side, but I think that's another symptom of the rollers slipping. It also seems to depend on what I'm cutting. I planed some old oak scraps with zero problems, but when I switched back to pine, it slipped. I guess the more moisture that's in the wood, the more it'll tend to slip.

Let me know what the service people said, plz! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have encountered the same thing with my 735, I find it happens when the side sliding is still rough sawn. Once planed I have no issues. It did the same in my 734 as well. I do wander sometimes it the in feed outfeed being lower than the planer have something to do with it. I would love a cast unit but the space is limited.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

*DeWalts Response*

Try adjusting the infeed and outfeed tables. When properly set up a straight edge placed through the machine should indicate a gap between the straight edge and the center table. This gap should be about the thickness of a dime. Additionally, the infeed and outfeed tables should be checked for level (left to right) before making the adjustment listed above. You should also consider cleaning the rollers with ordinary rubbing alcohol to remove any oils left on the rollers from the wood you are planing. If this problem persists after checking the above items you should contact the DEWALT service center nearest you for additional assistance. 

My question is do I need to do this every 6 boards because that is all I have thickness planed so far?

I took it to the service center this morning so let's see what they have to say.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, if you are taking light passes and it isn't feeding properly, then you have a problem with the unit. Take it back, or talk to Dewalt about getting it fixed. 

I have had a model 735 for 4 years, and have only had issues with feeding boards when the blades have dulled. The first time it happened to me I thought it was something to do with the rollers also, but a quick flip of the blades, and I was golden. 

Edit: Have you tried flipping the blades around? I would try it out just to see what happens. Who knows, the blades could be defective or poorly sharpened....


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

b00kemdano said:


> Yes, I've had the same thing happen with mine. The rollers appear to be slipping now and then. I'm wondering if there's something that I can put on them to give them a better grip - maybe some kind of tacky residue or something. Maybe scuff them with some sand paper?
> 
> My pieces have also been pushed off to the side, but I think that's another symptom of the rollers slipping. It also seems to depend on what I'm cutting. I planed some old oak scraps with zero problems, but when I switched back to pine, it slipped. I guess the more moisture that's in the wood, the more it'll tend to slip.
> 
> Let me know what the service people said, plz! :thumbsup:


Dan 

I don't think a tacky residue would work because the wood chip/shavings might stick to the rollers. I talked with the service guy today and now the planer is working just fine. I expect to talk with him tomorrow to see if he finds anything.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

b00kemdano said:


> Yes, I've had the same thing happen with mine. The rollers appear to be slipping now and then. I'm wondering if there's something that I can put on them to give them a better grip - maybe some kind of tacky residue or something. Maybe scuff them with some sand paper?
> 
> My pieces have also been pushed off to the side, but I think that's another symptom of the rollers slipping. It also seems to depend on what I'm cutting. I planed some old oak scraps with zero problems, but when I switched back to pine, it slipped. I guess the more moisture that's in the wood, the more it'll tend to slip.
> 
> Let me know what the service people said, plz! :thumbsup:


Dan

After two days at the service center, they could not find the problem. Today I took a 4/4 X 8” X 8’ board over to see if I could duplicate the problem. We did readjust the height of the infeed and outfeed tables. They were too high. The only problem we could duplicate was the pushing off to the right. I finally took my board and planer back home. On the way home a light bulb came on! DeWalt puts a very large sticker on the infeed table stating they run a piece of wood through the planer at the factory. The only problem is that the sticker on my planer has started to wear off and this has exposed the adhesive. I removed the sticker when I got home with a razor blade. The adhesive is very sticky. Check out your infeed table. The reason I think the adhesive was causing a problem on my planer was that the wood was now sticking to one of the planed sides. It never stuck to an unplanned side.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

I had the same problem. After reading any threads that I could find on the subject, I waxed the infeed and outfeed tables and the bed. I flipped the knives and so far, I am good.

I did go close to two years without flipping my knives. I am looking into either the carbide ones that are offered or the thicker ones that are offered here.

http://www.infinitytools.com/DeWalt...49/?key=gppc&gclid=CITqt-OLrLYCFVKf4AodyzoA2A

This is also an option.

http://www.holbren.com/byrd-tool-corp./?&catid=811


----------



## Gone Wood'n (Feb 4, 2013)

I own a 735 model and lucky for me I've not has slippage. But, I also took some isopropal achahol and cleaned the rollers before I used them. plus I also waxed my bed of the planer and the tables also. Waxing the tables seemed to make sure the wood I used and I ran a board of Cherry, Oak( White and Red), Black Walnut, Hickory, Ash, Alder, can't forget Litpus which is really oily and hard, and another exotic wood that I can't think of that a lot of trucking company's use to make their trailer beds out of some times. Blade life relies on wood type u run threw it though that I've found out. I'm going to spoil myself here soon and get rid of the 3 knife and go with the helix blades which will run me 350 but I've got no shop space for a floor planer plus I've also got no 220V power supply so I'm limited to my 735. My tables were sloped upwards when I put them onto my planer but that's helped reduce snipe greatly as long as I got my out feed rollers in place to catch the wood at the right spot also. All in all I like it and as long as you understand that you're going to need to joint the wood's face flat first before the planer then it's all good.


----------



## hboswell (Jan 5, 2013)

johnnie52 said:


> I was at the local LOWES this past weekend and left with tears in my eyes. The Dewalt 12 1/2" planner That normally sold for $399 was being sold at a manager's special clearance price of $171.99 and I didn't have the extra $200.00 to buy it .
> 
> Oh well... if I can't find work soon I'll be selling all my tools anyway so I can buy food.


WHICH LOWES????????? :laughing:


----------



## ump416542 (Mar 30, 2009)

*735 feed*

I have found that when my 735 starts slipping on wide boards ai need to change the knives. when dull they offer too much resistance. Knife life is a problem, although I like it otherwise.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have been looking at the DeWalt 12.5" planet, I am thinking 734, is that right?
What is the thinnest I can get a board down to?
Can I get down to 1/8 or 3/16?

Thank you.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

just Josh said:


> I have been looking at the DeWalt 12.5" planet, I am thinking 734, is that right?
> What is the thinnest I can get a board down to?
> Can I get down to 1/8 or 3/16?
> 
> Thank you.


Anyone?


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

just Josh said:


> I have been looking at the DeWalt 12.5" planet, I am thinking 734, is that right?
> What is the thinnest I can get a board down to?
> Can I get down to 1/8 or 3/16?
> 
> Thank you.


From the instruction manual available here:

http://servicenet.dewalt.com/Products/Detail/DW734#

Minimum planing height - 1/8"


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## Wesford (Mar 24, 2014)

A question I have to the original issue if board slips or goes off course in cut.... Before running through the planer was the board run through a jointer first? Warp or cup can sometimes cause these issues besides that I don't see see how a board can veer off course unless your blades are wearing on the sides differently due to running repeated boards on one side of the machine you will notice if one side snipes more than the other. Your blades dulling quick is because of taking too deep of cuts per pass. Read instructions for exact depth I forget what it is


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

DON'T put anything on the rollers. That'll just cause 'em to pick up dust and chips which will make the slipping worse.
Keep the rollers clean (I use DNA), and I often "skew" the workpiece to aid planning figured wood.
Bill


----------

